# TKD monkeys attack their trainer.



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...6825449/Taekwondo-monkeys-attack-trainer.html


I'll post this up while I'm deciding what to say lol!


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 17, 2009)

and people say tkd doesn't work on th street  Even monkies can do it!


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 17, 2009)

"Tae Kwon Do is a deadly serious killing system." 



Even Fred Simmons would never teach Tae Kwon Do to monkeys.

:lool:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 17, 2009)

ROFL... 

To me it's just monkey business...


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 17, 2009)

Read the last line of the article. Sounds like the monkeys had a really good reason to be P.O.ed.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 17, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> Read the last line of the article. Sounds like the monkeys had a really good reason to be P.O.ed.


 

Exactly! I had a whole load of jokes I thought I'd post up but that last bit really is horrible which is why I was considering what to write. In fact the thought of performing monkeys is horrible, they get their teeth pulled out among other things.
We have a place here called Monkey World that specialises in rescuing monkeys and apes so I hope they are on the case!
http://www.monkeyworld.org/home.php
Monkey World was founded by an American Jim Cronin who sadly died two years ago at only 55 but his work continues.


----------



## crushing (Dec 17, 2009)

Hope they didn't steal any peaches!


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 17, 2009)

It is just like a monkey never giving back to the instructor....


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 17, 2009)

This how "Planet of the Apes" starts out....


BTW, why is it TKD has the market cornered on monkeys? I want to see BJJ monkey... It could be like _"BJJ and the Bear"._ ROFL ... some of you are probably too young to get that.... still made me laugh. LOL


----------



## Cirdan (Dec 17, 2009)

> At one point the monkey trainer grabbed a staff to hit the monkeys, only to find himself facing a stick-brandishing monkey that cracked him over the head


 
 "The circle is now complete. Now _I_ am the master!"


----------



## David43515 (Dec 17, 2009)

crushing said:


> Hope they didn't steal any peaches!


 
:xtrmshock:duh::duh::duh::duh::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 17, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> Read the last line of the article. Sounds like the monkeys had a really good reason to be P.O.ed.




This cracked me up... and I thought WTG Monkeees!! 


> They were leaping and jumping all over the place. It was better than a Bruce Lee film."At one point the monkey trainer grabbed a staff to hit the monkeys, only to find himself facing a stick-brandishing monkey that cracked him over the head.


Then as Stac3y pointed out... it lost it's humor REAL QUICK! 
the bastard... 


> Mr Hu said: "He was really furious, he made the monkeys kneel on the ground with their hands tied behind their backs to punish them and make them show remorse for their nasty attack."


These are ANIMALS not human beings and not designed to learn human SD/MA techniques... they are certainly NOT made to be tortured which is what he was doing by tying their paws (not hands) behind their backs and kneeling and beating them with the stick and "making them show remorse"  which is *IMPOSSIBLE* for an animal to _sincerely_ do... submissive yes but remorse as in "I'm sorry, I won't do it again"... NO!

GRRR... hate idiots like these... it's guys like these that help create shows like "when animals attack!"


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 17, 2009)

All that being said, I would LOVE to see some video of those monkeys comin' up alongside that jackdonkey's head. Oops, I think some Southern just slipped out.


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 17, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> ROFL...
> 
> To me it's just monkey business...


 
Funny they all use very, very young chimps. I want to see one of these guys use an adult chimp just once, and try to abuse it


----------



## bluekey88 (Dec 18, 2009)

Monkey style TKD....you got your CMA in my KMA!

No, you got your KMA in my CMA!

Two great styles that go great together!

As for the trainer, he needs to spend some time naked, covered in bananas...in the baboon pen.  "Make fun of my red butt now whydontcha!"

Peace,
Erik

p.s.  Monkeys make everything better.


----------



## jarrod (Dec 18, 2009)

dear people, monkeys are awesome.  do not mess with monkeys or they will **** you up jungle style.  if you teach a monkey martial arts you will get what you deserve, which is an even more severe monkey ***-beating than you already had coming.  monkeys are awesome.  

this public service announcement has been brought to you by jarrod.


----------

